# Transom saver questions...



## Buzzbait (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a 2019 grizzly 1648 SC with a Merc 40hp 4 stroke outboard. It didn't come with a transom saver,instead you raise it up, and switch a lock over to keep it up. What's your feelings,experiance or opinions on this? Personally, I think the transom saver is a better deal, but before I install one, I'd appreciate y'all's input. Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 15, 2019)

If that is a power trim/tile OB, those locks are usually called 'mooring locks' and are designed to keep the OB out of the water without putting an undue strain on the hydraulics. I don't trailer with them. 

On bigger motors, I get better ground clearance by jamming a piece of softwood, like typical 2x4, between lower leg and trim posts. Allows for needed ground clearance but doesn't trim the OB way, way up, and absorbs shocks by keeping the OB/weight close to the transom, via the 'moment of inertia', i.e., the tilt tube, around which the OB will rotate up/down.Not that specialized transom savers aren't good ... I just don't bother with them.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 15, 2019)

I couldn't agree more with Dale -- don't trailer using the PTT locking tab to hold your motor up. 

I prefer the wedge style whether store bought or homemade like Dale's. I've used both.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 16, 2019)

Alright then...this makes sense and confirms my initial thoughts... Transom saver inbound. I like the 2x4 idea, I just can't picture it. Any way to possibly post a pic or sketch? Thanks again guys for your advice. Will definitely be making a change to how I trailer my rig.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 16, 2019)

Buzzbait said:


> I like the 2x4 idea, I just can't picture it. Any way to possibly post a pic or sketch?


Maybe a picture is worth 1,000 words. I personally find that the "less" the OB is tilted, the less stress is induced to the transom.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Oct 16, 2019)

I trailer my boat with the 40hp motor resting on the tilt latch that came with the motor. If you aren't happy with that, a block of wood or transom saver will move the load from that latch to the block of wood or the transom saver instead.

But, the block of wood and transom saver do different jobs. The block of wood will save the factory latch but won't take the weight off the transom. A transom saver puts the weight on the trailer and not the transom.

But...I can tilt my 200 lb motor up with one hand. That tells me that the motor is balanced enough that it isn't putting much stress on the transom anyway.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 16, 2019)

That's rock simple! Thanks! I was way over thinking it. Makes sense now! A simple solution with a simple 2x4!
I decided on a transom mount. Seems to make best scense for me. I rather transfer that weight to trailer I believe. I got my roller guide ons today... should really make a difference in getting my boat centered on trailer. For whatever reason,this rig is a giant PIA to get right when landing on trailer. Drives me nuts. Feel better with transom saver and those guide ons. Seem well made, and made in US, NC! I'll keep you posted after I install everything and try em out. Thanks again guys!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 16, 2019)

The reason I use the wedge style is I had a transom saver fail on me. Kind of my worst nightmare. The transom saver came loose from the trailer end and was dragging along from the attachment to the outboard. I was lucky it didn't do some severe damage when it came loose. Anyway, I recognize my incident isn't common as lots of these things are in use every day. Just make sure you have good solid connections and back them up with something so they can't fail.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Oct 17, 2019)

+1 on the transom saver that connects to trailer. IMO it is worth the extra effort to build a pinned connection so it can't come loose. A hitch-style crosspin with hairpin keeper would be easy to operate.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 17, 2019)

I agree. This kit here has a little plate/post deal you both thru bottom rail of trailer, then slide TS over the post. Secure with a captive pin, lower OB leg into plastic/rubber jaws, secure with bungee cord and your good to go. Same rig I had on my 2010 tracker 170. Had a 50hp on that rig and don't feel to good with no TS on my new rig. Thanks for all your good advice folks...


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 17, 2019)

Those TS connections sound good. My advice -- don't rely on one of those twisty keyway type connections, like this:


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 21, 2019)

I installed new transom saver Fri. Took it to lake sat/sun and I feel it's a whole different animal. Rig feels solid to my vehicle. No bounce,wiggle or anything else. I'm really glad I installed it. Thanks for your advice guys. 
Also, the guide ons I out on trailer really help landing boat on trailer. I saw the bottom of ramp was not level due to the guide ons sticking out of water at a different angle. May have had something to do with how boat never was straight where it belonged. Really a giant struggle to land. I seemed to have gotten that worked out and am pretty happy with it. New trolling motor going on this week too. A shorter 36" shaft. My old 48" shaft is too big. Had it on old boat from 2010. Should be a better improvement.


----------

